# Cash saving for spouse visa



## Muhen (Mar 10, 2013)

Spouse visa uk. Will apply with cash saving only soon. I applied before with job n was refused not enough evidence was shown n didn't meet financial requirement so decide to apply again with cash saving only. Only issue is part of saving comes from income from job, should i explain this to them and explain i am applying cash saving only but giving additional supporting documents for that job like p60 hmrc doc to declare the income is genuine where it comes from.
I have another job since 1st application but will mention it but do not want to use that as I'm using saving.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, good idea. Provided your money went into your savings at least 6 months ago, there is no problem.


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

About how much minimum should your savings be in order to apply for spouse visa? For instance if I have an income of £21000 per annum and savings of £2000 for the past 6months and my wife has 3 job offers . Is that enough to make an application for her?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

nyari said:


> About how much minimum should your savings be in order to apply for spouse visa? For instance if I have an income of £21000 per annum and savings of £2000 for the past 6months and my wife has 3 job offers . Is that enough to make an application for her?


From your post I'm not sure whether it is you or your wife applying, and whether or not you are both currently overseas or whether the UK citizen is already in the UK and employed, so the answer will be a bit generic...

Provided that the UK citizen is earning at least £18,600 a year and has been earning this consistently for at least 6 months where monthly pay has not fallen below £1,550 per month in any of those 6 months - or there is 12 months proof showing that a total of £18,600 or more was earned in a full 12 month period by the UK citizen, then that will be sufficient and savings will be immaterial. Savings are only needed where there is an income shortfall, or where the applicant is using savings instead of income.

If you are both overseas, the UK citizen will need in addition a confirmed job offer in writing at the same £18,600 or greater, with a starting date to fall within three months of arrival in the UK. If you are both in the UK already, the non-UK partner's income can also be counted.

Job offers for the non-UK citizen aren't taken into account.


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

My husband is on indefinite leave to remain visa still in the process of changing to british citizenship. I am in Zimbabwe. We applied in november 2012 and our visa was denied! These were the reasons : - Your sponsor is not exempt from the financial requirements as defined paragraph ECP.3.3. - I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available to you in th UK or any offers of financial support from 3rd parties. 2. In order to meet the financial requirements of the rules your sponsor needs a gross income of at least £18600. -3. Your sponsor is a carer. -4. His gross annual salary according to his letter of employment £21000. -5. You are required to provide your sponsor's contract of employment, his last 6 monthly payslips and bank statements reflecting 3 of those payments. -6. You are also required to show you your sponsor's last P60. You have not provided this. -7. You have failed to provide the specified documents of you/your sponsor's employment/savings/pension/other sources of income. These documents are specified in Immigration Rules in Appendix FM-SE and must be provided.


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

We were considering re-applying but we were told by some friends of ours also in this same process that we need to have £3000 in our savings account for 6 months , we've only managed to save £2000 and feeling our case is hopeless . Do we stand a chance if we now re-apply?? Thank u so confused


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

So it sounds like you would have passed had you provided all the documents UKBA asks for (the P60 etc). Your partner's income is fine, but he must provide you with ALL the documents named as evidence, otherwise there is no point in you reapplying because there will be another fail.

If you applied under Category A (6 months evidence), your husband's most recent pay slip and bank statement must be within 28 days of application. For Category A, you need 6 payslips showing that he earnt at least £1,550 every single month. If some months were lower, use Category B instead (12 months pay slips and statements showing that, overall, he earnt at least £18,600). As well as pay slips and bank statements, you will need your husband's latest P60, his contract of employment and a letter from his employer confirming his current employment status (all must be originals). These are all mandatory with exception of the P60 if your husband did not start any employment until after April last year. if you have all these documents, then your next application should be a better outcome.

I'm not sure why your friends would claim you need £3,000 savings but it's totally incorrect. Perhaps they applied before July 2012 in which case the rules have changed hugely since. Ignore them and use advice from UKBA's own site and guidance. For financial requirements, this is your best guide.


----------



## hopefull (May 1, 2013)

Hi Nyari

I am also from Zimbabwe and looking to submit application for spousal visa in August. Have you reapplied?


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi I haven't applied yet I'm hoping to re-apply end of July,


----------



## hopefull (May 1, 2013)

All the best as you prepare your paperwork. 

Do you have any idea how long they are taking to process the applications?


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

I submitted mine mid november and was replied early Jan so give it about 2months


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello and thank u all 4 your support , this has been a difficult time for me and my spouse but you've been a great help, all of you! Especially 2farapart and my man joppa , and the whole term of moderators ! I think this should be my last question before I post my checklist. My husband (the sponsor) managed to get his payslips stamped and signed but they refused to give him a letter! They said he has to request for a bank certificate online then they will post it to him and that will take about a week but we wanted to submit the application next week. Can we do without this bank letter. Thank u


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello anyone to assist please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Online wage slips only need to be stamped and signed or accompanied by a letter, so it should be fine.
See UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence 1(b)(b)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

nyari said:


> Hello and thank u all 4 your support , this has been a difficult time for me and my spouse but you've been a great help, all of you! Especially 2farapart and my man joppa , and the whole term of moderators ! I think this should be my last question before I post my checklist. My husband (the sponsor) managed to get his payslips stamped and signed but they refused to give him a letter! They said he has to request for a bank certificate online then they will post it to him and that will take about a week but we wanted to submit the application next week. Can we do without this bank letter. Thank u


What do you mean bank letter?


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Nyclon .., On the list of financial requirements it states you need to provide 1)- bank statement or bank books ; (2) bank letter or bank certificate- showing the account balance, the account holder's name and the date when the account was opened. So that's the letter I'm talking about.


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry my mistake , I meant to say bank statements were stamped at the bank but they refused to give him the bank letter or certificate.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You've read it wrong.
It says bank letter, certificate etc "may be submitted as an *alternative *to a bank statement(s)".
UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence 1(a)(a)


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh ok thank you mr joppa , got it now so basically I'm on track ! thank you once again


----------

